# Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (25x) update



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## koftus89 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x)*

super tolle fotos. danke tausend mal fürs teilen.


----------



## brian69 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x)*

*eine der schönsten unter den VS-Girls!!* :thx:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x)*

Isabeli gehört zu den heißesten Models! 

:thx: fürs posten! 
Tobi


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x)*

:thumbup: auch ganz nett   :thx:


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x)*

sehr schöne Fotos :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (13 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x)*

Warum hab ich hier für Frau Fontana eigentlich noch kein :thx: gelassen??? Grad mal nachholen :WOW:


----------



## FrankGregory (13 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x)*

The bestest!!!


----------



## koftus89 (13 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x)*

sehr schön. vielen dank.


----------



## Kivas (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x)*

Die Leute bei VS wissen schon, wie man ne geile Show auf die Füße stellt! Ein Traum - bzw. mehrere Träume.


----------



## Hans Dietrich (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Isabeli Fontana - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x)*

Isabeli ist eine tolle frau


----------



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2012)

Isabeli Fontana attends the after party for the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lavo NYC on November 7, 2012 in New York City.


 

 

 
(3 Dateien, 2.704.939 Bytes = 2,580 MiB)


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der Fashion Show! Mehr davon!


----------



## Snoppy (19 Nov. 2012)

eine Hammerfrau.


----------



## d0p3 (19 Nov. 2012)

amazing!!!


----------

